# Companies that do everything (more or less) except shipping



## PolePoleClothing (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there!

First time poster here, hoping for some help 

I am (like everyone on here, it seems) in the process of starting up my own t-shirt company. I don't feel that it would be the right choice for me to purchase my own heat press and start printing (nor do I have the money), so I'm looking for a company that can take care of much of the work for me. But, unlike the creators of a few other threads I've seen on here, I would like to handle inventory and such my self (maybe because I live far away, in Norway).

I'm basically looking for a company like Threadbird (Threadbird - Quality Screen Printing That Crushes the Competition | Home), that will take care of printing _and _provide the clothing. Only problem with Threadbird is that they don't do transfer (which is what I'm looking for), only screen printing.

So; does such a company exist?

PS: If they can do custom labeling as well that would be great, but this is not a necessity.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Anders,

Welcome you to TSF, pls check the "Preferred Vendors" list in advance, you will find many good printers who are capable of providing clothing and transfer printing. By the way, Norway is a beautiful country.

Bill


----------

